# Who else is shooting a 25-06 ?



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been wanting a rifle in 25-06 for some time now and got a good deal on a Ruger M77 Mkii all weather model. After shooting my buddies Savage at 400 yards I am hooked. I like the versatility and with the price of fur being in the dump I don't care about pelts. Who else is shooting this round ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been wanting to buy a 25-06 barrel for my Encore for awhile, just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hoping to get out and give it a run this weekend


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Post some range results !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I been shooting a Browning A bolt for 25 years. Love it does exactly what I want it to do. You will be happy min recoil but punches a good wallop when it connects. Definitely not fur friendly but dam good at putting meat in the freezer. :thumbsup: :eating: :cowboy:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know , thats for sure, lol but I will tell you, I will always pick a short action over the long


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got a 243 too. I got the 25-06 new for a steal and that's why I got it. It will knock what ever I shoot in Texas and Oklahoma down. I would agree on the short action vs long.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought a Rem 700 in 25-06 for a great price a few years ago.

Just traded it off for a 243 and a 308.

If I rolled my own I'd probably still have it. But locally 25-06 is twice the money to shoot.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Had a Rem 700 Classic in 25-06 several years ago. Like you say, a lot of roar for the bullet! A 117 grain will run over 3300 fps out of the snout. I always thought it would be excellent for antelope but never got the chance. Where I hunt in Kentucky, I could use other short action calibers better too.


----------

